# chicken pox - 4 week old baby.



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi,

My daughter is 4 weeks old and my little niece has come down with chicken pox today, the trouble is my niece was holding her yesterday and playing with her and I'm worried that my daughter might come down with it too 

Obviously we had no idea that niece had chicken pox yesterday as her rash and symtoms only started today.

How would chicken pox affect a 4 week old? What should i look out for? Should I take her to A&E if shes develops a rash? 


X


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Hun, you should be ok popping her to your gp if she gets spots, the incubation period is 2 weeks for chicken pox so it could be a couple of weeks before you see anything if she does get them, are you breast feeding??

Don't worry though they usually get less spots when they are young but may seem a bit off colour, let me know if she does develop any spots and I'll reply quite quickly 

Nic
Xx


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

No im not breastfeeding, so i suppose her immune system wont be great   

I hope she doesnt get it, shes already riddled with colic & reflux, i dont think I could bare her being anymore uncomfortable.


It is highly likely she will get it? And how long is it likely to last of she does get? I've had chicken pox as s child so am I immune? 


Sorry for the barrage of questions! X


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

It's ok, there's no telling whether she will get it or not, if she does get them the usual treatment of calpol and piriton works a treat but with her being young these would need to be prescribed anyway, it can last anything from 10 days to 3 weeks ish but don't worry she may not even get it

Nic
Xx


----------

